# Prodave und VBA



## Kojote (7 Juni 2005)

Hi

Kann man auch mit VBA die Prodave DLL nutzen?
(VB is klar - geht)

Hat jemand ein Beispiel programm(Excel)?


Danke


----------



## DarkTom (7 Juni 2005)

Hallo

Habe mit Excel und ProDave Mini mal ein DB ausgelesen, ging wunderbar. 


 MfG 
 Thomas


----------



## Kojote (7 Juni 2005)

Jo.....habs auch gerade hin bekommen


----------



## Ralle (7 Juni 2005)

Laß uns den Code zum Zugriff auf die DLL doch mal sehen Kojote.
Danke.


----------



## renid55 (7 Juni 2005)

*wo kann ich prodave mini beziehen*

hallo zusammen,
an diesem thema bin ich auch brennend interessiert.

dazu ein par fragen zu prodave
1.wo kann ich prodave mini beziehen
2. ist es frei bzw was kostet es
3. kennt jemand einen link zum download geg. trialversion

danke auch
reinhard


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2005)

tach,

es gibt auch alternativen von mhj (comdriver) und accon (aglink), solltest du dir auch anschauen, denn da kannste mit dem entwickler phonen wenn mal was nicht so tut, wie es in den bunten blättchen steht.

gruß

hannes


----------



## meiky2 (7 Juni 2005)

Hallo Renid55,

hier gibt es z.B. einen Prodave Demo

http://www.inosoft.com/download//default.asp?ShowDownloads=Treiber

vom anbieter inosoft

es gibt noch andere Visualisierungshersteller die bestimmt auch prodave mini treiber zur verfügung stellen hir mal eine Liste:

Hersteller einiger Visualisierungssysteme sind:

avero [1] (http://www.avero.de/?links/softwareentwicklung/index.html)
Visual Energy, KBR GmbH [2] (http://www.KBR.de)
B&R Automation Studio/Visual Components [3] (http://www.br-automation.com)
CitectSCADA, Citect [4] (http://www.citect.com)
DS:R1, ibSchuler [5] (http://www.ibschuler.de)
FactoryLink, Tecnomatix [6] (http://www.tecnomatix.com)
IFIX, Intellution [7] (http://www.intellution.com)
inMOVE, inray Industriesoftware GmbH [8] (http://www.inray.de)
InTouch, Wonderware [9] (http://www.wonderware.com)
VisiWinNET, INOSOFT [10] (http://www.inosoft.com)
WinCC, Siemens [11] (http://www.siemens.com)
Let's Focus, reflact/USI [12] (http://www.lets-focus.com)
VISIOTEC.AT [13] (http://www.visiotec.at)

musste mal schauen, ob du da was findest


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Juni 2005)

*Re: wo kann ich prodave mini beziehen*



			
				renid55 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.wo kann ich prodave mini beziehen
> reinhard



einfach mal beim Siemensvertrieb nachfragen.



			
				renid55 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. ist es frei bzw was kostet es
> reinhard



Hier die Bestellnummern, Beschreibung und Listenpreise:
6ES5886-2WQ01 	SIMATIC S5, TOOLBOX PRODAVE F.PG/PC NACH AG M.AS511-PROTOK. SINGLE LICENSE F.1 INSTALLATION R-SW, SW AUF FD, PAPIER-DOKU., KLASSE A, 2-SPRACHIG (D,E), ABLAUFFAEHIG U. MS-DOS,WIN3.X, REFERENZ-HW:F.PG, PC 	708,00 	
6ES5886-2WS01 	SIMATIC S5, TOOLBOX PRODAVE WIN DDE V1.2 F. AS511,RK512, SINGLE LICENSE F.1 INSTALLATION R-SW, SW AUF FD, PAPIER-DOKU., KLASSE A, 2-SPRACHIG (D,E), ABLAUFFAEHIG U. MS-DOS,WIN3.X, REFERENZ-HW:F.PG, PC 	708,00 	
6ES5897-2VD01 	SIMATIC S5, TOOLBOX PRODAVE DOS/WIN 64R V5.0, SINGLE LICENSE F.1 INSTALLATION R-SW, SW AUF FD, PAPIER-DOKU., KLASSE A, 1-SPRACHIG (D,E), REFERENZ-HW:F.PC,PG 	672,00 	
6ES7807-3BA00-0YA0 	SIMATIC S7,PRODAVE MPI MINIV5.6 SINGLE LICENSE F.1 INSTALLATION R-SW, SW UND DOKU. AUF CD, KLASSE A, 2-SPRACHIG (D,E), ABLAUFFAEHIG UNTER WIN98/ME/ WINNT/2000PROF/XP, REFERENZ-HWG/PC 	196,80 	
6ES7807-3BA00-0YA1 	SIMATIC S7,PRODAVE MPI MINIV5.6 SINGLE LICENSE F.1 INSTALLATION R-SW, OHNE SW UND OHNE DOKU., KLASSE A, 2-SPRACHIG (D,E), ABLAUFFAEHIG UNTER WIN98/ME/ WINNT/2000PROF/XP, REFERENZ-HWG/PC 	140,60 	
6ES7807-4BA00-0YA0 	SIMATIC S7,PRODAVE MPI V5.6 SINGLE LICENSE F.1 INSTALLATION R-SW, SW UND DOKU. AUF CD, KLASSE A, 2-SPRACHIG (D,E), ABLAUFFAEHIG UNTER WIN98/ME/ WINNT/2000PROF/XP, REFERENZ-HWG/PC 	506,00 	
6ES7807-4BA00-0YA1 	SIMATIC S7,PRODAVE MPI V5.6 SINGLE LICENSE F.1 INSTALLATION R-SW, OHNE SW UND OHNE DOKU., KLASSE A, 2-SPRACHIG (D,E), ABLAUFFAEHIG UNTER WIN98/ME/ WINNT/2000PROF/XP, REFERENZ-HWG/PC 	380,00



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> tach,
> 
> es gibt auch alternativen von accon (aglink), solltest du dir auch anschauen, denn da kannste mit dem entwickler phonen wenn mal was nicht so tut, wie es in den bunten blättchen steht.



Genau so ist es! Heißt ACCON-AGLink, Beschreibung:

http://www.deltalogic.de/software/aglink.htm

und hier gibt es die Beispiele zum Download (auch mit Excel-VBA):
http://www.deltalogic.de/download/aglink.htm

Entwicklersupport: Tel. 07171-916-112 oder support@deltalogic.de

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Juni 2005)

meiky2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Renid55,
> 
> hier gibt es z.B. einen Prodave Demo
> 
> http://www.inosoft.com/download//default.asp?ShowDownloads=Treiber



... das ist wahrscheinlich der Inosoft-Treiber FÜR Prodave, nicht Prodave selbst


Eine uralte Version gibt es wohl hier:

http://ipas-systeme.de/de/produkte/s7m/s7m_mpi_treiber_downloads.htm

... aber dank AGLink werden Sie das sowieso nicht brauchen  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Kojote (8 Juni 2005)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Laß uns den Code zum Zugriff auf die DLL doch mal sehen Kojote.
> Danke.



Bitte sehr.....

das programm ist nur zum test geschrieben worden.
Man kann in Zelle A1 des SPS-Status sehen (RUN/STOP)
und in Zelle A2 des Inhalt des DB77 (3.Datenwort) sehen.

Nur mit dem Datenwort stimmt noch etwas nicht ; VBA muß
des wert durch 256 teilen damit der wert korrekt ist   
Hab den Fehler noch nicht gefunden


Kojote


----------



## Kojote (8 Juni 2005)

hat nicht funktioniert mit dem zip

2.Versuch


neee   geht nich.... :?


----------



## Kojote (8 Juni 2005)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  ohhhh   ging doch


----------



## Ralle (8 Juni 2005)

Nix zip gefunden Kojote   .

Doch, dauert nur bis ae angezeigt wird :lol: .

Danke.


----------



## renid55 (8 Juni 2005)

>Nur mit dem Datenwort stimmt noch etwas nicht ; VBA muß
>des wert durch 256 teilen damit der wert korrekt ist   
>Hab den Fehler noch nicht gefunden



das hört sich so an als das die bits um 8 stellen verschoben sind
evtl. sind das low und hight byte vertauscht?


----------



## DarkTom (8 Juni 2005)

@ renid55
Du hast recht Low und High Byte sind vertauscht. Für die richtige Darstellung der Werte must du sie tauschen, dafür hat Prodave sogar eine Funktion müsste im Handbuch stehen.

MfG

Thomas


----------



## Kojote (8 Juni 2005)

Ja...ich denke es lieg an den vertauschten Bits.

Steht auch so im Handbuch:
db_read liest verkehrtrum.

Aber mit der "dreh" funktion kf_floot (war es denke ich)
haut es irgendwie nicht hin - ich erhalte nur müll


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2005)

In Delphi mache ich das so:

Daten mit Prodave-Mini einlesen und als Byte-Array abspeichern (db_read).
Zum Wandeln in Gleitpunkt folgende zwei Funktionen.
Die erste (alte) etwas umständlich, die zweite macht das Selbe, aber ganz einfach  :lol: .


```
//Übergabe einer Gleitpunktzahl von S7 an Delphi
//eingelesen werden 4 Byte, diese werden zu einer Integer-Zahl aufaddiert
//und müssen dann in eine Delphi-Gleitpunktzahl umgewandelt werden
function S7_Float_2(Daten: Integer): Real;
var
  Exp, Mant, Count: Integer;
  Mant_r, D_Real: Real;
begin
  Exp := ((Daten shl 1) shr 24) - 127;
  Mant := (Daten shl 9) shr 9;

  Mant_r := 0;
  Count := 1;
  while Count <= 23 do
  begin
    //nachsehen, ob Bit an Stelle Count 0 oder 1
    if ((Mant and (1 shl (23 - Count))) > 0) then
      Mant_r := Mant_r + Power(2 , -Count);
    Count := Count + 1;
  end;
  //eine echte Null erzeugen !!!
  if ((Exp = -127) and (Mant = 0)) then
    Mant_r := 0
  else
    Mant_r := 1 + Mant_r;
  D_Real := Mant_r * Power(2, Exp);
  //Vorzeichen testen und einrechnen
  if ((Daten shr 31) > 0) then
    S7_Float_2 := -D_Real
  else
    S7_Float_2 := D_Real;
end;
```


```
//Übergabe einer Gleitpunktzahl von S7 an Delphi, aber viel einfacher
function S7_Float(Daten: Integer): Real;
var
  fiu: single;
begin
  move(Daten,fiu,4); { bloß keine impliziten Rechenoperationen durch casts! }
  S7_Float := fiu;
end;
```


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2005)

Ein Tipp.

libnodave.dll

Ort   : googel
Preis: 0€

Beispiele in C++ und Delphi

Verbindung mit  TCP/IP ISO , TCP/IP IBH-Netlink, MPI,...

Gruß


----------



## renid55 (18 Juni 2005)

hi ,
kann man libnodave eigentlich auch in vb einbinden?

gruß
reinhard


----------

